# Just found out my cytokine level is on the high side - anyone else had this?



## Amy2011 (May 27, 2011)

Haven't been on here for a while, but am currently going through the second month of 100mg of clomid with awful side effects and have just had the results back from my immune testing which said that my cytokine level was 35 when it should be between 13 and 30. I was warned by the nurse that the drug used to lower this is very expensive and it requires more blood testing at £300 a pop and I might need another 3 of those, so I'm freaking out at the thought of an additional £2K on top of ivf, which I was planning on doing after this cycle as I'm convinced my one remaining tube doesn't work, but have to make a decision on Friday as to what I want to do about the immune issue. I was told to make a list of questions for the consultants meeting. The clomid is making me so depressed, I'm finding it hard to get through the day and so utterly exhausted, I had to go to bed at 9pm last night as I just started crying I was so tired. 

Has anyone else had a similar blood result? I was searching the web for info as I didn't even have a clue what the nurse was saying and I've already forgotten the drug she mentioned but I read that it could make your levels spike rather than go down and that you then have to wait 3 months before you can start ivf. I'm so tired of waiting, I just want another baby!!!!


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi hun,

Is th drug Humira? I'm at the ARGC and lots of ladies there have immune testing and I think that they find that 80% of them have some issue [most ladies have already had failed IVFs by the time they get] so on the ARGC messsage board [in clinic boards] there are lots of women getting treated with Humira pre-treatment to get their cytokines down so you may find more info there. I have slightly raised natural killer cells so will be having a different treatment but I will get tested again when I start stimming to decide exactly what I need. I personally want to give this one shot of IVF as much chance as possible so I'm having my immunes issues sorted out first despite the additional cost. The way I see it is that I can always earn that money back when my babies go to school. Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## lulu72 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi, I had similarly high cytokine levels and had intralipid treatment (3 before I got my BFP and then a further 4 as my levels stayed high) Each transfusion cost £285 and I had my levels checked twice after the initial test, costing around £400 each time. As you'll see from my signature, I think it was money well spent. I am absolutely positive the intralipids made the difference this time around. The good thing about intralipids is they have no side effects - they're made from egg protein and soya oil.

To read more about results from intralipids, search Google for 'intralipids ndukwe' - George Ndukwe published results from his research around Jan this year.

I'd also suggest you read Agate's FAQ on the immunes board (under investigations I think)

Let me know if you can't find either of these and I'll post a link (can't at the month as I'm on my phone!)

Good luck
Lulu
Xxx


----------



## Amy2011 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for your replys it's such a minefield i cant seem to concentrate on anything else. I did find agate's post and it was really helpful so I feel much more prepared shall we say. The nurse did mention humeira for me and I'm feeling a bit more positive about it so will find out more about my options tomorrow. I'd be interested in the intralipids too so will be asking about them, thanks for the info and hope all goes well for you too bub xxx


----------

